# Uzbek tumbler - Black Pair



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear friends

how are you all
wish you happy new year

New pair of Uzbek pigeons

Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Interesting birds!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank u Uss for your comment

what's the best of them? color, beak or eyes?


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

very nice uzbek tumblers 
i like the color i got some of them to 
like two weeks age


----------

